# operation meltdown



## Momma2 (Jul 21, 2003)

Started my program today, stayed up til midnight last night getting food prepared and ready to go. 

So were off running and pumped up
Breakfast
3 egg whites 
1 egg yolk 
4 oz lean beef
1 T flax oil
2 cla
1 fat burner

Have never used Flax oil, Note to self :do not pour over breakfast it really ruined breakfast  ( would add smilies if I knew how)grabed metrx MRP and ran out door. First hurdle How am I suppose to take this stuff? May have to try pill form.

snack 
1.5 scoop protein
1 T heavy whipping cream
1 fat burner

lunch

6 oz  smoked chicken breast
2 T bullseye

snack 
same as above

dinner 
same as lunch

3 miles 4.0 15 min miles
step 4 - 1 minute intervals
work with trainer


----------



## Momma2 (Jul 22, 2003)

Yesterday still didn't get the eating down ended up having

7:30 Metrx
10:00 12 oz 1.5 scoop protein
12:00 6 oz chicken breast
           2T bullseye
3:00 12 oz 1.5 scoop protein
5:30 8 oz 1 scoop protein

Not enough solid food

Today scheldule

7:30 16 oz 2 scoops protein
         1 T cream
         1 T flax oil
         2 CLA
         1 fat burner
10:00 3 egg whites
          1 egg yolk
           4 oz lean beef
          1 fat burner
12:00 6 oz chicken breast
           1/3 C corn ( if I can get it down)
3:00  12 oz 1.5 scoop protein
          1 fat burner
6:00  6oz lean beef patti

Gonna try to stick to this, I changed breakfast to a drink because
I can drink it on my way to work, more convenient and realistic for me.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2003)

Flax oil is a taste you get use to over time.  Try mixing it in your protein shakes or mix it in your tuna.  Alot of times I just drink the spoonful straight up.


----------



## Momma2 (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks, the last two days I have been just drinking it and chasing it with water. I was beginning to think maybe I had
bought the wrong stuff.


----------



## Momma2 (Jul 23, 2003)

Yesterday, Did pretty good on the meal plan all day, that is until 
evening where rather than chicken I had beer.

7/23

7:30
1 fat burner
2 cla
1 T flax oil
2 scoop 16 oz protein shake
1 T cream

10:00
3 egg whites
1 egg yolk
4 oz lean beef
1 wheat tortilla ( all food should be rolled in tortilla)
I finished half and fed the other to my dog.

12:00
6 oz smoked chicken breast

3:00
1.5 scoop 12oz protein drink

5:30
7 oz lean meat patti
1/3 cup ranch style beans (hope these are OK)

8:00
1 scoop 8 oz protein shake


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 24, 2003)




----------



## Momma2 (Jul 24, 2003)

Did just saintly on my eating did not veer or change a thing.

7/24
 1st
2scoop 16 oz protein
1T cream
1 T flax
1 fat burner

2nd
6 oz lean beef 

3rd
6 oz lean beef
1/3 c beans

4th
1.5 scoop protein

5th 
will know when I cook it. Chicken of some sort.

I have to prepare meals for the rest of the week tonight, going
to try to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Momma2 (Jul 25, 2003)

7/25
7:30
 protein shake
 1 T cream
 1 Fat burner
 1T flax oil
10:00
8oz chicken breast
11:00
fat burner
12:00
6oz chicken breast
1/3 C ranch style beans
3:00
fat burner
protein shake
6:00
I already know I will blow this meal, because it's 12:30 I'm hot
and already wanting a beer.

Week Milestones:
-No pepsi all week, next week we shoot for no beer all week.

-Weighed and have lost a total of 6# in three weeks, hopefully by 
getting my mealplan in order (which I am learning here) I will be able to keep up that pace or better.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 25, 2003)

Your meals look alot like mine!!!  Great to have a fellow picky eater in the midst 

I always have a protein shake for breakfast, too, except on weekends...

BTW, great milestones!!!  It really is a good idea to give up the beer, unless you have a special social event to go to, b/c even if the beer claims to have less calories or whateve it is still alcohol and alcohol slows down the metabolism!!!


----------



## Momma2 (Jul 25, 2003)

I am going to kick the weekday habit next week, but probably not
weekends, something to look forward to. 
Thanks for the input and advice.


----------



## Momma2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Stayed with the progrsm pretty well over the weekend.

7/28
7:30
1.5 scoop protein shake
1 Cla
1 fat burner
1T flax

10:00
4oz chicken breast

11:00
fatburner

12:00
4oz chicken breast
1/3 C ranch style beans

3:00
1 Fat burner
1.5 scoop protein

5:30
8oz chicken breast


----------



## butterfly (Jul 28, 2003)

Looks yummy!!!  Good job


----------



## Momma2 (Jul 29, 2003)

BF thanks for checking in on me.

7/29
7:30
1.5 scoop protein shake
1 T cream
2 cla
1T flax oil
1 fat burner
10:00
3 egg yolks, 4 oz lean meat omelete style, chipotle sauce ( I can handle this)
11:00
1 fat burner
2 miles ( I walk at work) 15:00 min 4.0mph
12:00
4oz chicken breast
1/3 C corn ( hope this is ok)
2 T hot sauce
3:00
1 fat burner 
1.5 Scoop protein
5:30-6:00
5 oz chicken
1/3 C corn


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

No prob!

Hey where abouts in Texas are you?


----------



## Momma2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Nearest town is San Angelo.


----------



## Momma2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Missed a couple days, 
7/31
meal 1 - 2 Scoop protein shake ( I got Chocolate) 1T cream
meal 2 - 4 oz lean beef, 3 egg yolks
meal 3 - 6oz chicken breast, 1/4 C FF refried beans lots hot sauce
meal 4 - 1.5 scoop protein shake
meal 5 - same as 3

milestones, thoughts & things to improve:
- didn't loss any scale weight, husband lost 4#
- getting used to this eating thing, do have to quit sharing with my dog and eat all I'm suppose to.
- worked out legs still can't walk 
- I miss cheese.


----------



## Momma2 (Aug 4, 2003)

Made it thru the weekend in pretty good shape, I did drink pepsi
both sat. and sun. 
8/4
meal 1 protein drink 1T cream
meal 2 3 egg yolks 4 oz lean beef
meal 3 6 oz chicken breast 1/4 C refried beans FF
meal 4 protein drink
meal 5 8 oz chicken breast


----------



## butterfly (Aug 4, 2003)

I love refried beans!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Momma2 *_
> Nearest town is San Angelo.


WOW... that's far!!!

What is that, like a 5-6 hour drive to Houston?


----------



## Momma2 (Aug 5, 2003)

That sounds about right, I actual have never made the drive. I haven't been to Houston since college my roomates were from 
Clearlake and Seabrook, so we would go down there occasionally.


----------



## Momma2 (Aug 5, 2003)

8/5  (low carb/ low cal)
meal 1
2 cla
2 scoop chocalate protein
meal 2 ( this is not on the scheldule, I just can't go and be functional w/o something)
3 egg yolks
4 oz lean beef
meal 3
6 oz chicken breast
1/4 c corn
meal 4
1.5 scoop vanilla protein
meal 5
8 oz chicken breast

protein 165
carb       31
fat          24.5
cal          954


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2003)

Hi stopping in like I promised 

So, what do you eat for veggies & fat sources?

I noticed your a picky eater.  Can you list the foods you will eat!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey Momma!!
Great to see another Texan in here!! 
Your meals look real good!!!! 

take care!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

She eats like I do Jodi... I'm keeping my eye on her 

My best guess is her veggies are corn, peas, beans and fats are eggs, cream, flax, etc.

It's hard for us to do a true carb-cycling diet since our food choices are so limited.


----------



## Momma2 (Aug 5, 2003)

The veggies I eat is a short list.
Corn - don't really like it, but can take it.
ranch style beans
FF refried beans
Pinto beans - one of my top 3 favorite foods ( leave out bacon)
Absolutely nothing green.

Fruits
none

meat 
chicken 
steak

fats
?
I have been drinking the flax oil, I shoot it and have flashbacks of when I used to drink Tequila.
Cla pills
Whipping cream in some shakes.

Things I like and have been doing w/o
Tortilla
cheese
bud light

I walk at least 3 miles 5 days a week, go to a personal trainer
2 night a week ( 80 mile drive from work, only 50 back to home).
I have been pretty deligent with my meals, when I decide to cheat I plan to get in the truck and drive the 2 hrs to Acuna, Mexico and make it worthwhile.
But I am still averaging about 2lbs a week, and that alone keeps me from wanting to cheat.


Thanks for everyone's help and welcoming.


----------



## Momma2 (Aug 6, 2003)

8/6
meal 1
2 scoop protein
2 cla
meal 2
3oz lean beef
3 egg whites
meal 3
5 oz lean beef
1/4 C corn
meal 4
1.5 scoop protein 
1T whipping cream
meal 5
6 oz chicken breast
1/4 C ranch style beans
 protein-167.25
carb - 57.50
fat - 36.50 (this seems high)
cal - 1184


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> She eats like I do Jodi... I'm keeping my eye on her
> 
> My best guess is her veggies are corn, peas, beans and fats are eggs, cream, flax, etc.
> ...


Picky eaters 

Do you like mushrooms or onions?
I just like food in general 

Your in good hands here with B!  

My only suggestion is to eat more.  Your cals aren't enough to feed a bird  And your fat is far from high.  Too low IMO!


----------



## Momma2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Jodi Thanks for stopping in

8/7
meal 1
2 scoop protein
1 T cream
2 cla
1t flax
meal 2
2 egg whites
1 egg yol
4oz lean beef
meal 3
4oz lean beef
1/4 C refried beans
meal 4
1.5 protein
meal 5
6oz lean beef
1/2 C ranch style beans
calories - 1413
protein - 133
carb - 56.5
fat - 56


----------



## Momma2 (Aug 8, 2003)

meal 1
2 scoop protein
meal 2
3 egg whites
3 oz lean beef
meal 3
1/4 c refried beans
4 oz lean beef
meal 4
1.5 protein
meal 5
a cheat meal,
pizza 2 slices, the folks are driving in tonight and there's a pizza wagon going to be in town, it's suppose to be good, so we figured it was time to try it out. 
.

Milestones, thoughts & goals-
- lost a couple more #'s total of 11 in 6 weeks.
- getting some visible definition
- gotta work harder on those abs
- Had to take donuts to customer today,  and wasn't even tempted to try one.


----------



## Momma2 (Aug 11, 2003)

Stayed pretty much on track even with the pizza, which wasn't bad, considering we purchased it out of a horse trailer.
Sat. went to angelo, for school supplies, stopped at chili's for beer and queso this was not schelduled but it was plum enjoyable. Can't say the last time been to a restaraunt with the family (minus baby).
08/11
meal 1
2 scoop protein
2 cla
meal 2
3 egg yolks
3 oz lean beef
meal 3
3 oz skirt steak ( I know this is not enough, running late kids back in daycare)
meal 4
2 scoop protein
meal 5
chicken breast


----------



## Momma2 (Aug 14, 2003)

8/14
meal 1
2 scoop protein
meal 2
3 egg whites
3oz beef
2 cla
meal 3
6oz skirt steak
meal4
none
meal 5
6oz sirlion steak


----------



## Momma2 (Aug 15, 2003)

8/15
meal 1
2 scoop protien
2 oz chocolate milk ( didn't want to waste the kiddos left over)
2 cla
meal 2
3 egg white
3 oz lean beef
meal 3
4oz chicken breast
1/4 C ranch style beans
meal 4
1.5 protein
meal 5
6oz sirloin 
1/4 C ranch style beans


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Momma2 *_
> 2 oz chocolate milk ( didn't want to waste the kiddos left over)


Good excuse


----------



## Momma2 (Aug 18, 2003)

8/18/

meal 1
2 scoop protein
2 cla
meal 2
3oz lean beef
3 egg whites
meal 3
6 oz chicken breast
meal 4
1.5 scoop protein
meal 5
8 oz chicken breast

I said I didn't get much food cravings, that seems to have changed over this past weekend, I wanted to eat anything but a
omelette for breakfast so dern tired of those. I am going to try to kick it up a notch these next few weeks. Do more intense cardio,
and alot more ab excercises. Trying to get in better shape for my 20 yr class reunion.


----------



## Momma2 (Aug 19, 2003)

8/19
meal 1
2 scoop protein
2 cla
meal 2
3 egg whites
3oz lean beef
meal 3
6oz chicken breast
1/4 c refried beans
meal 4
2 scoop protein
1T cream
meal 5
6 oz lean beef
1/4 C refried beans

protein=178.25
carb=55
fat=39
calories=1267.50

Adding calories thru lean beef, may not be the best choice, but I need to add them.
I seem to have hit a plateau at losing weight, but I have already decided to kick it up, so I guess that means more intense cardio.
Just do it.


----------



## Momma2 (Aug 26, 2003)

8/26
meal 1
2 scoop vanilla protein
meal2
3egg whites 
3oz lean beef
meal 3
6oz chicken breast
1/4c refried beans
meal 4
2 scoops choc. protein
meal 5
6oz sirloin
1/4 c corn
1/4c ranch style beans


----------

